
How this millennial saved $1M by age 30 - awiesenhofer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/get-there/wp/2017/03/29/6-money-tips-and-some-mistakes-from-someone-who-saved-1-million-by-age-30/
======
danjoc
TL;DR: Gambled on the stock market and won. Next up, a millennial who made
millions on the lottery.

